# Generic\USB Card Reader Driver v2.2e4\FlashIcon.exe"



## lamoure121 (Feb 16, 2008)

Help! This Flash Icon fails to start about 50% of the time I boot up my laptop. So, then I have to go and start it manually. I have run all kinds of scans and repairs on it and cannot find an answer to the problem. Anyone have a fix for this? Thanks, LML :4-dontkno


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

lamoure121 said:


> Help! This Flash Icon fails to start about 50% of the time I boot up my laptop. So, then I have to go and start it manually. I have run all kinds of scans and repairs on it and cannot find an answer to the problem. Anyone have a fix for this? Thanks, LML :4-dontkno



Can you provide us with the Make and model number of the computer in question? At a PURE GUESS it looks like you have a old version installed and it's creating problems for you. There is, also, a possibility that this is a Win98 version installed in an XP system, which brings another problem, if this is a Win98 version. The last is ONLY a possibility.

HTH

Bill


----------



## lamoure121 (Feb 16, 2008)

My laptop is an e-machines M6810, Now owned by Gateway.


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

lamoure121 said:


> My laptop is an e-machines M6810, Now owned by Gateway.


I am going to assume that this has something to do with your 6-in-1 carder, correct? If I'm wrong please correct me.

IF it is then this is the original file from eMachines for the device:

http://downloads.emachines.com/drivers/media_reader/NorthstarMediaReader_1.02.zip - - File Size = 4,304 KB - Version = 1.02

Let me know if I'm going down the right path on this?

HTH

Bill


----------



## lamoure121 (Feb 16, 2008)

Well Bill, I am not really sure, but I have downlaoded and installed the driver that you suggested. So let's hope that fixes the problem. I will let you know. Thanks, Lisa


----------



## lamoure121 (Feb 16, 2008)

:wave:


lamoure121 said:


> Well Bill, I am not really sure, but I have downlaoded and installed the driver that you suggested. So let's hope that fixes the problem. I will let you know. Thanks, Lisa


----------

